# Wholesaler or Printer - When do i relabel?



## lastsaid (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi - 

Looking to get shirts (American Apparel or Alternative Apparel) made for my company that i will sell along with my normal products. I want the shirts to be branded with my company and then screen printed.

Does anyone have a recommendation or experience that got them the best pricing?? - should I:
A) Buy the blanks from a wholesale distributor, send to a relabeler, then to my local printer?
B) Try to get my local printer to do it all?
C) Something else?!

Thanks - appreciate any advice


----------



## Dan K (Nov 15, 2006)

It will be more cost effective for you to have the wholesaler relabel them before you drop ship to the printer. I don't know if Alternative offers relabel, I don't think American Apparel does (but I could be wrong). We buy our American Apparel from a distributor close to us called Sun Apparel, Sun Apparel offers relabel on anything they sell which is their Sun Apparel line, American Apparel, Gildan, and some Anvil, so that is a very convenient and cost effective option. Sun also manufactures the woven labels for relabel, so in some instances it is a one stop shop. If you handle all this stuff before you drop ship to the printer, you will likely get better pricing from the printer since you just took a lot of work off their plate and all they have to do is print...


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Dan K said:


> I don't know if Alternative offers relabel, I don't think American Apparel does (but I could be wrong).


They definitely both did in the past (if you ordered enough), but I haven't checked lately. I imagine they still do, but with MOQ obviously (used to be 500 for Alternative and 1000 for American).

Given that American Apparel are about to go bankrupt, who knows what they'll do if you dangle a dollar bill in front of them 

Going through a distributor is generally easier if you want quantities in the low hundreds (or less).


----------



## lastsaid (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you... I was unaware AA was going bankrupt so thats good to know.

Thanks again!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

lastsaid said:


> Thank you... I was unaware AA was going bankrupt so thats good to know.


Yeah, they are in pretty bad shape, and those whose job it is to be in the know don't think they will survive. So before you put too much $$ behind the concept of using them, be aware.

TSC Apparel Collection is another wholesaler who will sew in your custom labels, although I don't think they make the labels for you.

But get costs all ways. One stop with Sun, 2 stops with TSC, etc. and see what comes out best price wise. Sometimes you have to work a little harder, but the savings is worth it.


----------



## mydeadpigeon (Jul 23, 2010)

does anyone know a one stop shop in the UK?!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

mydeadpigeon said:


> does anyone know a one stop shop in the UK?!


Check the other thread you started


----------

